

Ask HN: Can I Help You With Your Job Hunt? - helen842000

Hey HN,<p>After finishing my degree in Comp Sci I trained in technical recruitment. I thought it would be interesting to get paid to understand the industry and learn about the roles that were actually out there, market rates, negotiation skills, interview techniques, resume writing etc.<p>I enjoyed helping people find their ideal role but disliked most of the way traditional recruitment companies worked (profit over people). I absorbed the useful skills &amp; transferred them into my own career.<p>I moved into my own technical roles where I&#x27;ve been for the last few years. More recently I&#x27;ve started managing a team of engineers and have found that a lot of the career mentoring advice (what I assumed was common knowledge) to be the most useful.<p>I have provided highly successful resume assessments in a freelance capacity for a while now and would like to extend this further.<p>Is there anything I can help with on your current job search?<p>In return, I&#x27;d just like feedback on your progress.<p>Thanks!<p>(I&#x27;m my username at gmail.com if you want to get in touch directly.)
======
matt_s
Here's one for you: I used to do web/software development then moved into
various roles like Architect, Tech PM, and now manage a team of engineers
scaling web/db infrastructure and some DevOps stuff.

I work at BigCorp and don't like the prospects of middle/upper management.
They seem too far out of touch with reality and don't have marketable skills
outside the company (politics, budgeting, etc.)

I want to go back to software engineering/architecture - have done some recent
work with Rails and I can pick up new tech pretty quick. The fundamentals
don't change and background in CompSci is a great foundation for thinking like
a computer.

Some questions: \- I don't have a github or twitter profile or blog. Does this
hurt when looking at newer/small and tech-oriented companies? \- I have
applied to a few postings (being picky) but generally don't get past tech
recruiter. Any tips on "impressing" a tech recruiter to get to the next level?
\- I've worked remotely before, have the discipline for that and would prefer
it since it opens up many more opportunities. Any tips for applying to these
types of roles?

~~~
tectonic
I'd love to chat!

~~~
helen842000
Great! Drop me an e-mail & we can discuss!

------
th1agofm
I have a somehow good github having contributed to big projects, have dealt
with large scale ruby apps, did a lot of projects and development of backend
systems in general but can't find my way to get a _very good job_ outside my
country. I already make almost as much as I could with a software engineer
role in my country. Would your experience in recruiting help me?

I don't mind even to pay you a plus if you get me a good job or have a lunch
with you every 6 months to talk with you what's new because for me that's a
big endeavor which I can't seen to reach.

Most of recruiters I've seen are only interested in doing the obvious: find
candidates inside their home country and there's plenty of recruiters like
this. I think that a recruiter that specializes into recruiting people from
overseas(and with success) is going to be of value to any company and with a
unmatched differential.

~~~
helen842000
I'll certainly do whatever I can to help. Feel free to drop me an e-mail. I
think a lot of it depends on your expectations of what a _very good job_ is
really. Are you looking to relocate or to work remotely?

Is it the increase in salary you're after, different culture, or opportunities
perhaps?

~~~
th1agofm
Different culture, the experience to live abroad. I would rather relocate.
I'll send you an e-mail asap.

Thanks!

------
sodium
Another one for you - Here is my Ask HN post for some career advice few days
back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8551407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8551407)

I would love to get some advice on this, as I am still clueless.

~~~
helen842000
I think it's important to project yourself as 'something specific'. What I
mean by that is if you attempt to broaden your search and throw everything
onto your resume then it will not come across as a focused application. You
will get passed over in favour if specialists on most occasions.

By all means have several versions of your resume - perhaps one that brings
out your iOS experience that you use for iOS jobs. Another for a different
specific focused tech stack or area.

Happy to help you revise your versions if you want to send an e-mail across.

~~~
sodium
Thanks, will send across my resume for review.

------
zubairq
Good to see someone doing this. I do the same at Nemcv.com, in fact offering
people $1000 if I can't find them a job. I have NEVER failed. Amazingly, most
people do not think they have a problem with finding a job, they think that
there are no jobs out there. But good luck! :)

~~~
helen842000
Thanks! Nemcv.com seems pretty smart, do you offer 121 advice alongside the CV
builder?

------
ccastillo_cl
How a developer of a country with easy access to VISA's (Chile) can be hired
and relocated to the US, Canada or Europe?

~~~
helen842000
A route in would be to find a company to work with remotely or maybe multiple
contracts. I think it's often hard to get companies to make the leap for an
unknown candidate unless you have outstanding experience or rare skills. Best
way round this is to keep searching for additional work as an intro to the
companies you want to work for in the places you want to relocate to.

------
FlyingLawnmower
Are you open to doing resume critiques for students?

~~~
helen842000
Sure!

